# shrimp flies



## stevierayv67 (Mar 19, 2008)

was wondering what are some shrimp patterns that are good for yalls area? what colors should i use? looking to tie some before i get down there. hook sizes?


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

I was just looking at a few on youtube. I couldn't tell you anything from experience, but some of them looked good to me. Search: shrimp fly


----------



## stevierayv67 (Mar 19, 2008)

youtube does have some good videos for tying thanks


----------

